# Cajun Injector Smoker thermostat problems



## ats32 (May 25, 2012)

Today I bought the Cajun Injector smoker for those times where I can't tend to my charcoal smoker and this smoker seemed to fit exactly what I needed it to do until doing the "seasoning" it went all the way above 300F whilst set at 225F.

The green light turned off at 225F to say it knew it was at the temp but the heating element didn't seem to turn off. I took it back, exchanged it, and it did the same thing. Has this become a common mess up with this unit or did I run across a bad shipment? Either way, I'll likely be returning it again tomorrow and possibly looking at a different model unless I can figure out what the heck is going on.

Thanks for any suggestions and help.


----------



## ats32 (May 26, 2012)

I went ahead and returned it then bought the MES 40" from Sams Club. Spent more than I wanted to or planned but I was sick of that Cajun Injector and had to upgrade.

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=prod1180971&navAction=


----------

